# Let's talk Tomatoes



## joesfolk (Jul 17, 2011)

We didn't get to plant tomatoes in the garden this year because we are moving but we did put several plants into containers.   Unfortunately Michigan has had a fairly cool spring and summer until this week.  So we only have some smallish very green tomatoes growing.  I am so looking forward to that first fresh tomatoe sandwich of the season, slathered with mayo and liberally sprinlkled with salt and lots of pepper.  It is one of the things that makes me truly look forward to summer.  Sigh, it looks like that first sandwich is still at least amonth away unless I stop at a farm stand and that is just not the same as picking a tomatoe fresh and still warm from your own garden and then making a sandwich before the fruit is more than a minute or two from the vine.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe I have nine plants in the greenhouse that because of the very strange weather we had in the spring are only now starting to perform after I gave them a good shot of epsom salts.
The 12 Roma's I planted outdoors are growing as normal. I also have 6 tomatillo's that are doing well.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 18, 2011)

My tomatoes in the garden are nearly finished . Had a good growing season, didn't need to buy a single tomato for 3 months .  My kids don't even want to eat store bought anymore! I planted Cherrybell, Grape, Beefsteak, Heinz and some yellow pear shaped variety. Thinking of ordering heirloom seeds this year!
Tip: Tomatoes grow well with a mulch of their own leaves and I planted Basil in rows next to them to keep aphids away. 
I love tomatoes any way I can get them, tomatoes straight from the garden, soup, juice, sauces etc. I don't go a day without using them!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 18, 2011)

I mulch mine with cardboard and straw--keeps the weeds down and the soil moisture up.  They are taller than me right now, loaded with green tomatoes, and a few are starting to color.  Won't be long now!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have green tomatoes, but the Brandywines are way behind...all that rain in the spring didn't help--couldn't get in the gardens. My Carolinas "might" be ready before I leave for MN. Looks as if I'm going to miss tomato season.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 18, 2011)

I recently found out that commercial growers of tomatoes are engineering them to be more durable when mechanically picked.  Has anyone noticed that cutting thru a tomato bought from the supermarket is like cutting thru balsa wood?  They've increased the mass of the pulp veins inside to make them more sturdy when mechanically harvested.  I just wonder if when you buy plantings, are they gonna turn out like the store bought ones?  I hope not.  I have some growing now.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 18, 2011)

Casion, the plants you buy are not those commercial tomatoes, and they will taste great, because you will not pick them green and artificially ripen them.

For really great tomatoes, try some of the heirlooms.  They don't have the high yields of the hybrids, but they make up for it in flavor.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 19, 2011)

this year i don't even have potted patio tomatoes to look forward to.  but i have located a few farmer's markets and area fruit stands that have been providing me with garden tomatoes, squash, peppers, peaches and nectarines in recent weeks.  i am enjoying tomato sandwiches made with hanover tomatoes which i place on a warm window sill for a short while before using, and where others are left to ripen at their leisure.  all in all, i can't say i'm feeling particularly deprived of fresh garden fruits and vegetables, but i am missing doing my own gardening these last few years--certainly more than i ever expected i would....


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Joe I have nine plants in the greenhouse that because of the very strange weather we had in the spring are only now starting to perform after I gave them a good shot of epsom salts.
> The 12 Roma's I planted outdoors are growing as normal. I also have 6 tomatillo's that are doing well.


Thanks for the epsom salt tip.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just ate a sandwich made with fresh brown bread, juicy warm tomatoes from the garden and rocket from the garden, some thick sour cream and celery salt. Delicious!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh man that sounds good.  I've got to get off this site for a while before I end up spending half the day in the produce department...come on tomatoes...get ripe!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Oh man that sounds good.  I've got to get off this site for a while before I end up spending half the day in the produce department...come on tomatoes...get ripe!



Not to worry, I'll be drooling over your nice tomato sarnies soon!..lol!
My tomatoes are sadly almost finished


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 19, 2011)

I picked an armful last night--not quite ripe, but the birds/bugs were munching.  Also saw a couple of purple bell peppers and cucumbers on the plants, the okra is coming along, and I will have beans soon.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't wait till winter is over, frost was really bad this year so I'll start planting again when it's a bit warmer. Any ideas which veggies require the least water? Botswana is very dry and water gets restricted often so planting is not so simple here.
Tomatoes, chilies, peppers and herbs do well but I struggle with root veg. Only my radishes were worth while. Kale does well too.


----------

